# Good Centipede Enclosure



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm looking for an enclosure to keep an S. subspinipes in and I was wondering if there were any pre-made ones out there. Thanks!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## chanda (Nov 6, 2017)

I just use a standard glass reptile enclosure with a sliding screen top with a pin-lock. It works great - just make sure the total height from the top of the substrate to the top of the tank is _greater_ than the length of the centipede. While centipedes cannot climb glass, they can do a really good job of leaning against it while standing up on only they rear-most legs. If they were able to get their front legs over the lip of the cage or into the screen, they could easily get to the top of the tank - and even escape, if the tank were ever left slightly ajar. I have an adult S. subspinipes in mine and the cage is roughly 12" square with several inches of eco earth and sphagnum moss in the bottom.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

chanda said:


> I just use a standard glass reptile enclosure with a sliding screen top with a pin-lock. It works great - just make sure the total height from the top of the substrate to the top of the tank is _greater_ than the length of the centipede. While centipedes cannot climb glass, they can do a really good job of leaning against it while standing up on only they rear-most legs. If they were able to get their front legs over the lip of the cage or into the screen, they could easily get to the top of the tank - and even escape, if the tank were ever left slightly ajar. I have an adult S. subspinipes in mine and the cage is roughly 12" square with several inches of eco earth and sphagnum moss in the bottom.


Can they climb plastic or acrylic? I didn't think they could climb glass but it would be cool if they did lol.


----------



## chanda (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Can they climb plastic or acrylic? I didn't think they could climb glass but it would be cool if they did lol.


As long as the plastic or acrylic are smooth and non-porous, they cannot climb it - but if it has texture or pitting or any unevenness to the surface that they can get their claw tips into, they can climb it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

chanda said:


> As long as the plastic or acrylic are smooth and non-porous, they cannot climb it - but if it has texture or pitting or any unevenness to the surface that they can get their claw tips into, they can climb it.


Thanks! They'll make a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah ah, _S.subspinipes_, now? I like your style! 

Just checked the other day my baby, former 'evil mommy' (she throwed out almost 30 little _d_astards last year) for a control because she disappeared under the cork since months. Gently I've removed that piece of wood and she... "Sheesh! fast with that legs" and marvelous colours 

Amazing animals, immense hunters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

The best enclosure is:

- one that *really *(and I say *really*) is a no escapes one, with a bit of height for safety (keeper's one, I mean) and pede's comfy reasons (like a bit of height for add substrate... they love to burrow and hide under fake leaves, dirt, little stones, cork bark).

It doesn't matter the main material too much: glass, plastic etc key is the above and what chanda said ^

I use those clear, XXL sized, storage plastic boxes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, _S.subspinipes_, now? I like your style!
> 
> Just checked the other day my baby, former 'evil mommy' (she throwed out almost 30 little _d_astards last years) for a control because she disappeared under the cork since months. Gently I've removed that piece of wood and she... "Sheesh! fast with that legs" and marvelous colours
> 
> Amazing animals, immense hunters.


AHHH! My old friend Chris, We meet again. Yeah I finally needed to fulfill my urge for dangerous inverts and get one of these. If you were wondering, The P. regalis is wimpy and I need a CHALLENGE! Well there's my random paragraph of nothing.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The best enclosure is:
> 
> - one that *really *(and I say *really*) is a no escapes one, with a bit of height for safety (keeper's one, I meran) and pede's comfy reasons (like a bit of height for add substrate... they love to burrow and hide under fake leaves, dirt, little stones, cork bark).
> 
> ...


Can I get a link? For the boxes. Yes those boxes. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Can I get a link? For the boxes. Yes those boxes. Thanks!


Sure. No problem. But I can give the link for the ones I use, an Italian brand -- luckily, lol, in the U.S they are present, and in Texas if I'm not wrong 

Here, in particular, the one I used for mine:

http://www.kis.it/singola-variante?id=26720

My set up, btw v


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sure. No problem. But I can give the link for the ones I use, an Italian brand -- luckily, lol, in the U.S they are present, and in Texas if I'm not wrong
> 
> Here, in particular, the one I used for mine:
> 
> ...


I went to find it in the US and I cant find the darn 27L ones. Is there a magic knock or cheat codes? I might need to just hack into the mainframe and find them. (I'm not a hacker please don't report me to the cyberpolice.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I went to find it in the US and I cant find the darn 27L ones. Is there a magic knock or cheat codes? I might need to just hack into the mainframe and find them. (I'm not a hacker please don't report me to the cyberpolice.)


I don't know 

Here I can find those easily in the classics 'George A. Romero Zombies shopping malls' ah ah, as well on the Italian eBay. According to other Americans (and Canadians) the brand is present, but not sure of course if every model/size as well :-/

Anyway, my man, you can use another but similar 'storage box'. The important is height and 'clean' (you don't want "shady" stuff, visibility is key).


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know
> 
> Here I can find those easily in the classics 'George A. Romero Zombies shopping malls' ah ah, as well on the Italian eBay. According to other Americans (and Canadians) the brand is present, but not sure of course if every model/size as well :-/
> 
> Anyway, my man, you can use another but similar 'storage box'. The important is height and 'clean' (you don't want "shady" stuff, visibility is key).


I found some similarly shaped ones with the dimensions of: 18" Tall, 12" Wide, 11" Deep. Would those work? Pretty tall. Also where am I supposed to put the holes? In the top, sides, bottom, inside, outside, in another cage or...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I found some similarly shaped ones with the dimensions of: 18" Tall, 12" Wide, 11" Deep. Would those work? Pretty tall. Also where am I supposed to put the holes? In the top, sides, bottom, inside, outside, in another cage or...


I'm not the best to deal with Inches unit but let's see... 18" height seems good, so the rest. Yeah, I think can work.

I've drilled *little *holes (never test their ability... mine put almost always, when she's out in the open, one _forcipule _out of one hole... the old statement that say: "if the head pass, so will the body" is 101% truth when dealing with those) in the top, and at the sides of the enclosure.

I'm a fan of ventilation (at the end Asian 'pedes require a decent level of humidity aka moist, not wet, substrate).


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm not the best to deal with Inches unit but let's see... 18" height seems good, so the rest. Yeah, I think can work.
> 
> I've drilled *little *holes (never test their ability... mine put almost always, when she's out in the open, one _forcipula _out of one hole... the old statement that say: "if the head pass, so will the body" is 101% truth when dealing with those) in the top, and at the side.
> 
> I'm a fan of ventilation (at the end Asian 'pedes require a decent level of humidity aka moist, not wet, substrate).


Okay Cool! Is top ventilation okay? I can do side vents but it seems safer to just to top. (thats what she said.)


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Okay Cool! Is top ventilation okay? I can do side vents but it seems safer to just to top. (thats what she said.)


Well, *everything *depends about your 'pede size: you don't want a pedeling or a 'skinny' (lol) juvenile able to escape from the sides by the hole you made, at all.

But, in all honesty, 'full' juveniles and adults specimens can't escape by those said holes *if *those are little... for instance, sure, mine can 'throw' one _forcipule_ out, but nothing else... the rest of her mouth and head can't pass, and they can't chew hard plastic


----------



## Rhysandfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, *everything *depends about your 'pede size: you don't want a pedeling or a 'skinny' (lol) juvenile able to escape from the sides by the hole you made, at all.
> 
> But, in all honesty, juvenile and adults can't escape by those said holes *if *those are little... for instance, sure, mine can 'throw' one _forcipule_ out, but nothing else... the rest of her mouth and head can't pass, and they can't chew hard plastic


Okay cool. I have a 1/8" or .5 cm Drill bit that would work well for that. Also, What kind of shelving do you use? I feel like I need an upgrade as my tiny ikea shelf isn't gonna handle all my animals for long lol.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 6, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> What kind of shelving do you use? I feel like I need an upgrade as my tiny ikea shelf isn't gonna handle all my animals for long lol.


I can't help you here, my friend. Majority of my house furnitures were 101% custom made by Lombardy wood artisans and such 

Like this v

Reactions: Like 1


----------

